# Anyone use or heard of Mushers Secret?



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I just bought a bike attachment, the Walkydog, and we live in the city so we are on pavement. I don't want Sima's pads to get sore or damaged and searched the internet and came across something called "Mushers Secret" it is a wax that you put on their paws. It is suppose to help protect them in cold weather as well as hot.
Does anyone use this or have any experience with this product? Any thoughts?


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been using Musher's Secret on my dog for a couple months now. It absorbs into the pads and creates a thin protective layer between your dogs feet and the floor.

I usually put this on Otto weekly, or if I'm taking him for a walk on a hot day, running on the beach, etc. I'm not sure to what extent the protection covers, but I use it just to be safe.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

where do you buy it?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess I have to ask, why the heck do "we" need it??? Good lord, at some point...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would venture to guess really long walks on very hot pavement...I have never heard of it...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL... at some point it just seems like perhaps we get a little over the top. How about designer sneakers, some shades and a Diesel T-shirt??


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

You can buy it online. I bought it through amazon because you can get a bigger size for cheap!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You can get it from KVpet.com. I used it when my dog had a paw cut. Put it on just before you walk him so he can't lick it off. You may want to try dog boots. Well, I did with my Aussie because with his long fur the snow would ball up in his paws. They were so cute: gray and navy to go with his coat color. 3 seconds and he had removed them - giving me this look "I won't wear no sissy boots". Anyway - I got a full refund.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've questioned as to whether or not a product is necessary as I too will be jogging my dog beside my bike.

I can understand in the case of protecting paws that are injured.

If you build up slowly the running on pavement would the pads not toughen?

I can remember as kids going barefoot during the summer. At first walking on hard surfaces was tender, but eventually your feet toughened up. By the middle of the summer we could walk down the middle of the road (old tar and gravel treatement) on a hot summer day.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Caledon said:


> I've questioned as to whether or not a product is necessary as I too will be jogging my dog beside my bike.
> 
> I can understand in the case of protecting paws that are injured.
> 
> ...


They do toughen, just like our feet do. IMO, if the asphalt is too hot, it's just plain too hot and the dog shouldn't be on it, musher's secret or not.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Relayer said:


> How about designer sneakers, some shades and a Diesel T-shirt??


 Apache & Kiya both have "boots" for the snow! I have a thing for boots. I did try something like the Mushers secret, it was supposed to help with traction on hard floors. I gave up an put lots of area rugs down. I would just be really careful with running a dog on pavement. Not only the bottom of thier pads, but the constant compaction of hitting the hard surface will affect thier bones & joints.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Boots for the snow make reasonable sense to me. Yeah, staying on hard surfaces is not a good idea. We mix it up quite a bit to keep those joints in good condition.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Look at it this way - your dog has one set of paws to last his lifetime,why not play it safe and take preventive measures along with commonsense? As was said - sometimes it is too hot, or the ground can be too rough (like gravel or thorns) or icy (winter).


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I was looking at it as a preventative. I will be riding my bike with Sima jogging along side. I started out slow and not for very long. Getting her some exercise in before we go to work. I was thinking about for the winter, they say it helps protect against the salt.
Your right Mary they do only have one set and that is why I want to take care of my girl. Just looking at the prevention side of things.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Blister your dogs paws on a short bike ride on hot asphalt and you will feel like a real jerk for not using either boots or MS.
We need it because we take our dogs in environments that do not occur in nature....


----------

